# Unterschied Kabeljau/Dorsch?



## Skunk2000 (1. März 2002)

Hai!
Hab schon mit vielen leuten darüber geredet, was der Unterschied zwischen nem kabeljau und einem Dorsch ist, aber tausend verschiedene Antworten bekommen! 
Z.b:
Dorsche sind die kleinen Kabeljaus oder
kabeljau ist weiblich Dorsch männlich oder
Kabeljau ist was ganz anderes oder
Ist genau das selbe und und und... !
Kann mir einer den waren Unterschied sagen?


----------



## nobbidick (1. März 2002)

Die nächste Variante!!

--Kabeljau  ist der Geschlechtsreife Nordseedorsch, den Namen bekam er bestimmt von den Ostfriesen.   Der Name Dorsch ist in diesen Regionen ursprünglich nur für die Jungfische angewandt worden. 

-- Im Gesamten Ostseebereich ist Dorsch der Ausdruck für den Fisch gleicher Herkunft und Gattung.
Ob groß oder klein.

Nu bin ich ja mal auf Reaktionen gespannt.

Up your hammers
nobbidick


----------



## jucyfruit (4. März 2002)

Hi Skunk,

schau doch mal auf Wissen.de , da ist einiges beschrieben.    

MfG    

Jucyfruit      :z


----------



## siegerlaender (4. März 2002)

Jipp nobbidick, so seh ich das auch!


----------



## havkat (4. März 2002)

@nobbidick
Da gibt´s nix zu muckeln.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (4. März 2002)

*Richtig*

Meiner Meinung nach, völlig Richtig Nobbi.
Ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren falls wir Falsch liegen sollten


----------



## Maddin (4. März 2002)

*genau*

Letzten Freitag auf dem Wochenmarkt stand ich vor einer Fischbude und betrachtete die Fische (ohne den Gedanke was zu kaufen, aber das kennt wohl jeder Angler ). Da lagen dick geschnittene Koteletts mit der Bezeichnung 
"Kochfisch". Ich fragte den Fischmann ob das Dorsch sei. "Nein!!", sagte er... "Das ist Kabeljau. Der Dorsch kommt aus der Ostsee, der Kabeljau aus der Nordsee." Aha. "Der Kabeljau ist auch intensiver im Geschmack, weil die Nordsee salzhaltiger ist." Klingt einleuchtend, konnte ich allerdings noch nicht testen. 

Unabhängig davon habe ich noch von küstennah und küstenfern gehört, sprich....der küstennahe ist umgangssprachlich der Dorsch...der küstenferne der Kabeljau.

Schönes Thema
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hummer (4. März 2002)

Ich habe mir gerade folgendes Buch bestellt:

Mark Kurlansky: Kabeljau - Der Fisch, der die Welt veränderte. 

Ich habe mal gehört, daß es einen Fischhändler aus Holland namens Kabeljau gab und daß der Fisch nach ihm benannt wurde. 

Wenn das Buch da ist, werden wir´s hoffentlich erfahren.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## nobbidick (4. März 2002)

Ich glaube nach dem Norge Urlaub müßen wir unsere homepage in dickekabeljau&acute;s.de umtaufen  :q  :q


----------



## Pete (4. März 2002)

Ja ,ich denke, der Begriff "Kabeljau" meint die selbe Spezies wie den gemeinen Ostseedorsch...Haben wir hier sicher übernommen für den Dorsch aus atlantischer Herkunft...Dass das aber ne regional bedingte Umbezeichnung ist, beweist der Fakt, dass der Fisch bei den Norwegern von je her mit "Torsk" bezeichnet wurde...
Dass daran möglicherweise ein holländischer Fischhändler schuld sein soll, tut dem keinen Abbruch, schließlich gehört das Niederländische zum Niederdeutschen Sprachraum.../hab ich jedenfalls mal so beim Sprachgeschichtsseminar vor vielen Jahren mitbekommen...)


----------



## Jo (4. März 2002)

@Hummer
Das Buch habe ich vor wenigen Wochen gelesen. Den Unterschied zwischen Dorsch und Kabeljau erfährst Du hier auch nicht, soweit ich mich entsinne.

Die Norweger haben für den Dorsch nicht nur die Bezeichnung "Torsk"..... es gibt auch noch den "Skrei", den laichbereiten Dorsch, der nur zum Laichen an die Küste kommt und sonst in den Weiten des Nordmeeres ect. schwimmt.
Möglicherweise entspricht das unseren Bezeichnungen "Dorsch" bzw. "Kabeljau".

Aus den Bezeichnungen der Filets, die in den Geschäften angeboten werden kann man aber sicher nicht ableiten woher der Fisch kommt.... Dorsch oder Kabeljau, da sagt wohl jeder was er gerade will oder besser verkaufen kann.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Maddin (4. März 2002)

*Buch*

@hummer
Das Buch ist klasse! Geniesse es. Es können einem aber wirklich die Tränen kommen, wenn man liest, was der Mensch alles angerichtet hat. Nur eines: damals dachten die Menschen, dass sie eines Tages über das Wasser laufen können, weil sich der Kabeljau so gut vermehrt. Sie haben u.a. nur mit Eimern gefischt!! Wir wissen jetzt, was daraus geworden ist. Ich hatte auch vor das Buch zu empfehlen, es dreht sich um alles was mit dem Kabeljau(fang) zu tun hatte....will aber nicht zuviel verraten. Kauft es euch! Ich will jetzt nicht so vom Thema abschweifen, aber in dem Buch steht auch der Unterschied zwischen Kabeljau und Dorsch beschrieben. Nur leider habe ich es zur Zeit verliehen und nicht auswendig gelernt...schäm 

Martin


----------



## Frankenfischer (7. März 2002)

Hallo Leute,
im Blinker Sonderheft "Dorsch" wird beschrieben, wer wer ist. Als Kabeljau wird der umherwandernde Dorschstamm bezeichnet, der sich in den Weiten des Nordatlantiks aufhält und nur zum Laichen in Küstennähe kommt (in Norge heißt der Skrei). Als Dorsch werden alle stationären Küstendorschstämme bezeichnet (in Norge Torsk). Sei wie&acute;s sei. Wir Angler sagen sowieso nur Dorsch und jeder weiß, wer gemeint ist, wenn mal einer Kabeljau sagt.

Grüsse aus dem neuen fränkischen Seenland
vom Frankenfischer


----------



## Ace (7. März 2002)

Der Name Kabeljau ist eigentlich der richtige Name für alle Dorsche zumindest war er zuerst da. :q 
Auch wenn mir "Dorsch" besser gefällt.
Dorsch nannten die Fischer früher den kleinen noch nicht geschlechtsreifen Kabeljau(Hab ich von einem alten Fischer) :q 
Die unterschiedlichen Dorscharten bzw.Schwärme haben damit nichts zu tun.Sie haben sich nur in Ihrer Farbe und Körperform Ihrer Umgebung angepasst.
Beispielsweise ist der Nordseedorsch Fetter und auch stärker gezeichnet als der etwas blassere Ostseedorsch.
Dafür wird der Ostseedorsch schon nach 3 Jahren geschlechtsreif, der Nordseedorsch hingegen erst nach 5 Jahren.Dorsch haben im allgemeinen eine Lebenserwartung von 7-8 Jahren,im Nordatlantik wurden allerdings schon Dorsche mit über 20 Jahren gefangen.Dies ermittelt mann anhand der Gehörsteinchen.Sie werden halbiert und mann kann die Ringe zählen ähnlich wie bei Bäumen ;+ 
Aber Irgendwie ist Dorsch immer noch Dorsch oder????


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2002)

Eben, ist doch eh egal
Wir hier an der Küßte sagen auch zu allem was platt ist ersmal nur Butt!
Ob es denn eine Scholle ist oder ein anderer Vertreter seiner Art ist doch egal (im ersten Moment jedenfalls).
Nur auf den Steinbutt ist der Fänger so stolz das er ihn immer sofort beim richtigen Namen nennt.


----------



## AngelChris (15. März 2002)

Ich habe mal gehört, dass Kabeljau der geschletsreife Dorsch ist. Weiß ich ausm Fehrnsehen. Meine Mutter guckt sich immer so Doku Sendungen an und da kam das mal.

Gruß 
AngelChris


----------



## Hummer (6. April 2002)

So, nun habe ich oben genanntes Buch durchgelesen und weiß jetzt, woher das Wort Kabeljau kommt.

Der holländische Fischhändler Kabeljau ist wohl genau so eine Erfindung wie *O*skar *K*rause, der als Berater eines amerikanischen Präsidenten das OK erfunden haben soll.

Kabeljau wird von dem lateinischen Wort baculus (Stock) abgeleitet. Fand ich nicht sehr überzeugend, aber wenn man sich das portugiesische Wort bacalhau und das spanische bacalao ansieht, kann man das nachvollziehen.

Damit wird auch klar, daß es sich bei Kabeljau (Stockfisch) um eine Handelsbezeichnung handelt, wogegen Dorsch die biologische Bezeichnung für den Namensgeber der Dorschartigen ist.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Jo (6. April 2002)

@Hummer,

wie hat Dir das Buch gefallen?

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Michel (6. April 2002)

Hätte ja nicht gedacht das so eine simple Frage so eine tolle Diskussion auslöst. Jetzt bin ich auch etwas schlauer.

Gruß Michel


----------



## Trollvater (6. April 2002)

*Drsch/ Kabeljau*



> _Original von Skunk2000 _
> Hai!
> Hab schon mit vielen leuten darüber geredet, was der Unterschied zwischen nem kabeljau und einem Dorsch ist, aber tausend verschiedene Antworten bekommen!
> Z.b:
> ...



 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z   
Hallo Skrunk 2000
Dorsch ist Kabeljau , Dorsch wird der Fisch genannt wenn er noch nicht geschlechtsreife ist.Dorsch ist die Bezeichnung
für das Jugendstadium des Kabeljaus.

                       :a  :a  Gruß Trollvater  :s  :s


----------



## Hummer (6. April 2002)

@Jo

Das Buch hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Es ist flüssig geschrieben und man lernt ne ganze Menge dazu, zum Beispiel, daß vor Columbus nicht nur die Wikinger, sondern auch englische Kaufleute und baskische Fischer die amerikanische Küste auf der Suche nach Kabeljau besuchten. 

Petri!

Hummer


----------

